# Well my pants are pretty much fawked



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking at a pair of 686 Smarty Cargo pants and was wondering if anyone rides them. I have had a few pairs of pants over the years, some waterproof, some not at all lol. How do these pants treat you? I kind of like the look of the stuff 686 makes but I don't hear much about them.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my old 686 jacket was solid. never tested their newer smarty stuff but i've only heard great things.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I had a pair of 686 pants a couple of years back and they were nice. They run pretty baggy or at least they did then but I have nothing negative to say about them


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

1 <3 my 686 pants .... so comfortable!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah man 686 smarty is really sollid, i had thier 2.5 ply 3 layer jacket and it was really dry. If its smarty it should be pretty nice, and they do run baggy so keep that it mind


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm quite disappointed in 686 seeing as my pants were kaput by Jan. (Got them in Oct.) When the pants weren't dying, they were awsomely waterproof and superwarm. I managed to get away with wearing capri's under the liner, even in -30*C weather.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

686 pant sizes are a little weird too. I had a pair of large 686 Easy Riders and a pair of large 686 Smarty Cargos. The Smarty Cargos were too tight of a fit and the Easy Riders were perfect. I did not like the weight of the pants either. Too heavy. When compared to my Helly Hansons or my new Volcoms, the 686s felt like surplus military winter pants (and Canadian Military winter pants are heavy).


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> I'm quite disappointed in 686 seeing as my pants were kaput by Jan. (Got them in Oct.) When the pants weren't dying, they were awsomely waterproof and superwarm. I managed to get away with wearing capri's under the liner, even in -30*C weather.


That's what happened to my Freeworld pants, they were great for a few months, then they literally just fell apart. I need a good solid pair of pants. I don't want to buy new ones every season at $200 a pair or so.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a pair of the 686 Smarty cargos and I agree with Slaughterhouse, with the track pant liner in them they weight alot. They are the heaviest pants I've owned. However, due to my SAC addiction, I have picked up a pair of the Sessions Parachute pant and the Limited Edition Foursquare Q pants. They are just as waterproof as the Smartys and almost 1/2 the weight. Can't wait to see how they perform on the hill.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It is true about the weight of the pants compared to others out there... I have a few different pairs of pants, the lightest one's are my 4Squqare Barraveto's then my Volcom's which are lined but still lighter than my Burton or Bonfire pants


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it doesn't sound like too many people have problems with them. Baggy = me like. Warm, thick and heavy = me like. Pant's that fall apart = might as well keep mine lol. Thanks for the opinions guys. I'm riding some cheapo spring pants for now until I get some new ones and can't wait. Heavy pants seem to be a little easier on your ass and your knees when taking a spill.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Lolololol. You guys are weird noticing the weight isssue!  I have honestly never noticed it before...


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

My body has enough sag without any help from my heavy pants.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I like less weight for my soft gear when your hiking around all day. Plus I ride pretty hard and don't need anything really thick because I build up a lot of heat. I guess if you ride a lot of park and not really exerting energy then thicker, warmer clothes would be a bonus.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the problem is my warm weather pants are literally not much thicker than jogging pants, I can wear them on a HOT day and not sweat but they don't cut it when it's 10 degrees outside, I may as well be wearing a pair of jeans. My other pants, they just have holes in them and are torn to damn near shreds.


----------

